# My new rescues, Polish arabians



## dillsad1 (May 3, 2015)

I rescued these two young geldings this past year. I would like to possibly do endurance riding. Is there anything out of whack. 

First 4 pics, Bay roan is just turning 5, he is green broke. 

Next 4 pics, Not sure what color he is yet... he just gets lighter as summer goes by. He is about 4. He is a bit awkward yet and still growing into himself (grew 4 inches 1/14 to 8/14) first 2 pic are from 3/14 and next are from 8/14. Both are Polish Arabians bred at Canterbury Farms in Maryland. I believe sire might be Equifor, no papers with them as they were part of a neglect case.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like both your handsome boys are actually greys. :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes, both gray, and very handsome. Polish breeding at its finest. I remember the case,VERY questionable"rescue" case....


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Are you positive on the ages? Both look younger imo. Either way I bet they have some growing to do?

I don't see any major faults with either but as I said they have some growing to do.

Is that you in the pictures? I would wait a little bit before riding them yourself, the longer they can grow the sounder they will be/last. (You may always look a little funny as they won't grow drastically height wise but as long as you fit them overall that is fine!)

You'll have some really nice horses in a few years.

And yes, they are both grey!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Very questionable...... But they are lovely! They are Arabians, so may be slow to mature, but their breeding would suggest a very sturdy horse, despite their slighter build. Back in the 1970's, studies proved that Arabians small bones were sturdier than other breed's larger bones, due to density. 

Do you live in the NE?


----------



## dillsad1 (May 3, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> Are you positive on the ages? Both look younger imo. Either way I bet they have some growing to do?
> 
> I don't see any major faults with either but as I said they have some growing to do.
> 
> ...


 No, that is my husband. I'm 5'2" 115 pounds. No, I was told approx. age by the dentist. I'm thinking 6 m to 1 yr. younger truthfully. No papers followed the horses. I was going by the "horses for sale" at the Canterbury Farms Website. Second horse maybe was 6 months at time of "rescue" other one was a bit older.


----------



## dillsad1 (May 3, 2015)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Yes, both gray, and very handsome. Polish breeding at its finest. I remember the case,VERY questionable"rescue" case....


 Yes, I know.. They were dispersed throughout the country. I would like to get their papers, not sure where to go.. I was told that animal control may still have them. I thought the papers were to follow the horse regardless of the situation. It may also be that numbers were pending at the time they were taken. Thanks.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

dillsad1 said:


> Yes, I know.. They were dispersed throughout the country. I would like to get their papers, not sure where to go.. I was told that animal control may still have them. I thought the papers were to follow the horse regardless of the situation. It may also be that numbers were pending at the time they were taken. Thanks.


Let me see if I can find a contact for you,I will PM you the info.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

dillsad1 said:


> Yes, I know.. They were dispersed throughout the country. I would like to get their papers, not sure where to go.. I was told that animal control may still have them. I thought the papers were to follow the horse regardless of the situation. It may also be that numbers were pending at the time they were taken. Thanks.


If I recall correctly, the Animal Welfare League of Queen Anne's County was the ACO involved with that case. Their phone number is: 410-827-7178, if papers were awarded, then they should have them. Unless the judge ORDERS the owner to turn over papers at the time of seizure, chances are they don't have them. AHA's (Arabian Horse Association) position on it is, papers belong to the owner, not the horses. 

The only other way to get their papers is to contact Marsha, the previous owner. If you handle her right, she might agree to keep the papers with the horses, especially if you approach her that it's like giving them their birth certificates or passports.

And yes, they're both grey, especially if their daddy is Equifor, who is a lovely stallion.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

They are both very handsome.
The only thing I see out of whack is the left hind leg of the first one, especially the cannon bone.

Why does it seem that Arabians are frequently victims in abuse/neglect cases? Whenever I hear of a large group found in a bad situation my first thought is "Probably Arabians" & they usually are. Why is that?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

natisha said:


> They are both very handsome.
> The only thing I see out of whack is the left hind leg of the first one, especially the cannon bone.
> 
> Why does it seem that Arabians are frequently victims in abuse/neglect cases? Whenever I hear of a large group found in a bad situation my first thought is "Probably Arabians" & they usually are. Why is that?


I think they get more publicity and more vocal response from the rescues. Arabians are thought to be a rich man's toy and so when they fall on hard times, it's made more of a fuss of than when say, a herd of 120 quarter horses, is seized.


----------



## dillsad1 (May 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> If I recall correctly, the Animal Welfare League of Queen Anne's County was the ACO involved with that case. Their phone number is: 410-827-7178, if papers were awarded, then they should have them. Unless the judge ORDERS the owner to turn over papers at the time of seizure, chances are they don't have them. AHA's (Arabian Horse Association) position on it is, papers belong to the owner, not the horses.
> 
> The only other way to get their papers is to contact Marsha, the previous owner. If you handle her right, she might agree to keep the papers with the horses, especially if you approach her that it's like giving them their birth certificates or passports.
> 
> And yes, they're both grey, especially if their daddy is Equifor, who is a lovely stallion.


 Thank you so much. It is just curiosity on my part. They are both geldings and I will not be selling them, so it is just information. It seemed that Equifor was there and on her list of horses for sale, he sired about 90% of them. 

BTW -- do see anything wrong with horse #1 left back leg?? He does have a click in it but it does not seem to bother him. 

Thanks for the information. 

Sue


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

dillsad1 said:


> BTW -- do see anything wrong with horse #1 left back leg?? He does have a click in it but it does not seem to bother him.
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Sue


I really can't tell anything from pictures. If he's got a click in the left hind, I'd have him checked for stringhalt or patellar fixation, next time you have the vet out. Not an emergency if it's not bothering him, but that click can be a sign of both those things.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

once they gain weight they should be nice looking horses.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

The one thing that I see is the 'hunters bump' on the second one.

I do love little grey Arabs!


----------

